#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  [新聞]非洲男搞人獸交　被罰付聘金娶山羊

## racoon

出處--奇摩新聞

看到最後一句....還滿溫馨的XD


----以下為引文



> 非洲蘇丹一名男子與山羊大搞「人獸交」，不料被飼主當場抓包，男子被懲罰的方式，就是娶這隻山羊回家！山羊飼主亞里非說，他是在2月13日大約午夜時分聽到門外有很大的不明聲音，衝出去查看竟然目睹該名男子湯比與自己的山羊在做「那檔事」，他被這場面嚇了一跳。
> 
> 亞里非說，「我問他：『你在那裡做什麼？』，他從那隻山羊身上跌下來，被我抓到。」
> 
> 湯比被扭送村中長老會議裁決，長老們商量後，命令湯比付給亞里非1萬5000元蘇丹帝納（約台幣2100多元）當作聘金，他必須把這隻山羊娶回家。
> 
> 亞里非說，「他們（長老們）認為，我不應該把他（湯比）送交警察，而是應該讓他為山羊付出聘金，因為他把山羊當老婆對待。」
> 
> 在英國廣播公司（BBC）24日報導中，亞里非說「我們已經把山羊給他了，據我們所了解，他們倆個還在一起。」

----------


## 迪亞狼

挖哩勒～～～～（暈死）

這種事被登上大新聞...
那位先生不就很糗了= ="

不過最後處理方式還真有創意^^b

----------


## 陶聖特

不知生出來的生物是啥?  :Question:

----------


## Wolfy

> 不知生出來的生物是啥?


巴風特(from RO)....不然就是...湯瑪斯先生(from 納尼亞傳奇)

不過記者真恐怖阿...
竟然還做追蹤報導XD

----------


## 狐狸

哇呀~~真的是超...羨慕(咦@@?????)他們村落唷~~~~~~~~

這麼便宜就可以取一隻動物回家''不愁吃''了~~~XD

我再說什麼呀~~~哇哈哈.....~~~~@Q@

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

這就是跨種族之間的愛情嗎?
原來還可以這麼千變萬化多采多姿令人措手不及無法自拔啊~

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

對於"SEX"開放之後...對象也不再是從"男男女女"的單方面想法...漸漸引申到"同志"或是"跨越種族的性"
倒是不願意看見...某國中女生...SEX開放到...就算下海也很OK...那我只覺得...他對"SEX"已經曲解了...

----------


## 蒼痕

說實在 感覺他被發現
應該會被罵個臭頭吧
沒想到竟然要取山羊 真是頭一次聽到

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

生出來的生物搞不好是巴風特‥‥= =
謎：那他小時後的玩具可不是壓克力鐮刀！？
晏：白色透明的壓克力鐮刀也很漂亮呢～  :拍手:  
謎：(ˋ△ˊ) c= c= c=０＃)＝３＝）

----------

